# AAAAAHHH!! Help Guys!!!



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have recently discovered that I may have developed caffeine intolorance!







What do I do, my whole life revolves around coffee!?


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

PANIC!!

Really bad luck there fella!

Is the intolerance severe or is it merely to cut back on the amount you consume?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Decaf?









I'm just sayin'...

...I'll get me coat


----------



## fluffykiwi (Dec 19, 2011)

Whiskey!

Single Malt.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

fluffykiwi said:


> Whiskey!
> 
> Single Malt.


Mmmmmm... Now you are talking!


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

ha ha

I need one cup a day at least, mostly 2 and if I dont get my fix I get cranky and upset! I know its bad!









I know its nothing to do with your problem but I hope I dont become like that too cos of too much coffee!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, it is suspected caffeine intolorance at the moment(yet to be confirmed by the doctor) I have just been experiencing the last couple of weeks, shaking in my hands plus affected dexterity and involentary muscle twitches, funny vision, pounding heart and intermittant light headedness etc. I was getting a bit worried about what was going on, but i carried on drinking coffee, until a couple of days ago I noticed that coffee made it worse, so I have finished my bag of 'Kenya Gethumbwini' from my friends at Coffee-Compass and am going to see if I have a break for a while whether things go back to normal and i can start drinking coffee again, I REALLY HOPE IT IS UTTERLY TEMPERARY!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

There is a solution! It's messy but it's how coffee professionals can taste 1000s of cups a day without become shaky wrecks. Slurp the coffee then spit it out again. You'll still be able to enjoy your favourite coffee flavours it without any caffeine intake. Hope this helps you


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

First thing I would advise is to get your blood pressure checked, either with a "home" test machine or your surgery may do it for you,but even if you are caffiene intolerant its not the end of the world! there are some good de-caffs out there, some you cannot tell the difference,also check the beans threads on here I am half way through a bag of Square Mile espresso de-caff that I find it pretty good. Also you can try James Gourmet they do a very nice de-caff.

If I remember rightly some of the Vietnamese coffees are naturally low in caffiene ( Glenn would probably know) so that avenue may be worth exploring


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'vd read of a new variety if bean that is caffeine free. Will see uf I can find a URL. Failing that, decaff. Failing that, Italian roast. Dark roasts are lower in caffeine.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thankyou guy's. Yeah, I maight try a premium decaff. Coffee-Compass do a few top quality ones, including a single estate colombian co2 and a sumatra mountain water decaff. Shame, I was looking forward to a pound of Tunki-Mayo this week. Never Mind. I will try just taking a break for a while.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Just looked at Coffee Bean Shops website they are doing a Vietnamese coffee at the moment, may be worth checking with them about the caffiene content, also check out the posts on the beans section from Osh, he was diagnosed as caffiene intolerent, may be of some help.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thankyou mike, I should have checked Osh's thread beforehand, but I have ordered a pound of Colombian Del Obispo Co2 Decaff from Coffee-Compass, I like the sound of what James' Gourmet has to offer, I might try one of these for my next order.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

It might be worth laying off the coffee altogether for a while and has been suggested already consider other environment factors - blood pressure, diet, work/personal stress - perhaps caffeine is just exaggerating those symptoms.

A few years ago I developed an intolerance to anything spicy but after a six month sabbatical I was able to return to my curries and chillies albeit not as hot as I used to eat. If you have a rest, afterwards try some decaff and then a little while later a lower caffeine variety.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a real shame......

Have a test done on your thyroid. All those symptoms are what you get with an over-active thyroid gland.


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like BP, I have had a bit of high BP lately and very similar symptons to those....but then I am not doc. If i drink to much coffee, (or tea come to mention it), I get terrible palpatations. Sunday's was always the worse because I used to brew up a lot of coffee Sunday morning. So i do have to limit myself to no more than 3 cups of coffee a day and I tend to drink decaf tea (or a large malt whiskey) at night!


----------



## Buckley (May 15, 2014)

MikeHag said:


> Yeah, I'vd read of a new variety if bean that is caffeine free. Will see uf I can find a URL. Failing that, decaff. Failing that, Italian roast. Dark roasts are lower in caffeine.


Dark roasts may test lower in caffeine than light (and perhaps only minimally lower), but there is anecdotal evidence that they give it up to the cup more readily when infused. Read this blog:

http://www.bearded-bean.com/light-roast-coffee-caffeine/?utm_source=LinkedIn&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Sarah%20Content%20Post

The part I agree with is that each cup is a spin of the roulette wheel, as far as caffeine content goes.

If you have to go the decaf route, Londinium Roasters has a good reputation.

B


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

It sounds like your central nervous system is under stress. Have you been working hard/not getting enough sleep/exercising too much lately? As caffeine affects the CNS it could be that cofee is exacerbating an existing problem. But as others have said, have blood work done (including a test of thyroid function) to determine if there is a physiological problem.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like no-one has read a 3 year old thread properly and noticed that prior to yesterday the last post in this thread was in December 2011.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Sounds like no-one has read a 3 year old thread properly and noticed that prior to yesterday the last post in this thread was in December 2011.


Mortal Engine is new to the forum and perhaps hadn't noticed the date of the previous post. Anyway, does that preclude it being resurrected?


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

Sorry guys - didn't look at the dates before the post preceding mine. Hope the OP is still able to indulge in coffee!


----------



## Buckley (May 15, 2014)

I am the guilty newbie!


----------



## Mortal Engine (May 19, 2014)

That makes two of us! I'll take it as a sign that I need to make another coffee...


----------

